# My newest prototype



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Lovely. The back of the neck is particularly stunning.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

nice.......... the neck is almost hypnotic ... cant stop looking at it


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Took another look. Still nice. Except for that pickguard. I would have gone guard-free. The blue is stunning.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

it's actually a nice wood combination. Design wise it's not there yet. Like iaresse mentionned, pickguard's design is not there yet also. Right now body shape with strange pickguard reminds me a tad to much of the old teisco stuff, so you have a 2000$ guitar that looks like a 250$ one. I'M not talking build quality or wood quality here, just "Design!" here realy. Doing a Strat style and improving on it is quite the impossible thing realy. No one actually did it yet.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

it hard to improve upon the coolesst looking guitar & the most confortable playing guitar . & Leo built it in what 1954 ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Mahogany, Cocobolo, Brazilian and Ziricote .... pictures Lashing Pictures and build


Staring at it a little more: I don't like the mis-matched upper and lower horn style. Really I don't like the SG-esque, pointy upper horn. I'd prefer it look more like the lower horn.

And is the body offset a bit? I had thought it was when I first looked at it (on my iphone) but now I'm not sure. The offset would be cool.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

something about the upper horn i find distracting, but if it were hanging in a music shop, I certainly wouldn't just pass it by. that neck makes me drool.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like everything except the SG style upper horn. Why mute in the middle position though? Seems a waste of a perfectly useful sound.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------

